# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Error 403 Forbidden - Cannot start new thread in the VBA section

## aalasley

I am attemnpting to start a new thread but cannot as I always get the 403 forbidden message. I was able to post the Introduction but everything is failing. My post itself is plain text but I want to upload files too. I tried to start the thread with and with out the attachments but always get the same error.
Lets see if I can start a thread here....

----------


## arlu1201

Can you try now?

----------


## aalasley

Still the same problem
------------------
Access to the webpage was denied
You are not authorized to access the webpage at http://www.excelforum.com/newthread....postthread&f=7. You may need to sign in.
HTTP Error 403 (Forbidden): The server refused to fulfill the request
-----------------------
I am logged in. I tried logging in and out with no change.
I tried it on 3 different PCs with both IE9 and Chrome.
Is there some required actions I need to take before I can post in that sub forum?
Or maybe have my account blown away and retry a fresh account?

----------


## arlu1201

The tech team have changed your password.  I will send you a PM with your new password.  Please change it once you login and then try again.  

They tested uploading a file and even creating a new thread and no error occurred.  Please try at your end and let me know.

Edit:  PM sent.

----------


## kjjjjshab

I also cannot start a new thread in the VBA section. When I try to post it goes to a blank screen and then I cannot access the site for about a week. No clue why that is... I have tried turning off all firewalls, etc. but still get the same behavior, even though I have been able to reply to existing threads without issue. (This is why I am replying to this thread rather than creating my own - I apologize for that, but don't know how else to communicate the error.)

----------


## arlu1201

Your IP has been unblocked at the firewall.  Can you please try again, kjjjjshab?

----------


## kjjjjshab

> Your IP has been unblocked at the firewall.  Can you please try again, kjjjjshab?



I am trying right now. Thank you.

No, still goes to a blank screen for both Submit and Preview. I did not re-attempt multiple times so hopefully I wasn't blocked this time.


This is what I am trying to post, if it matters - PLEASE NO ONE HELP SOLVE THIS ISSUE IN THIS THREAD, THANKS!:


Delete names from active worksheet, while excluding specific names and worksheets



Excel 2007

Need to delete nearly all defined names from the active worksheet only. Worksheets can be named anything.

These two worksheets must be excluded from having any names deleted:

.codename(“Sheet1”)
.name(“Summary”)

Also, I don’t want any ~system names deleted, so exclude:
(although Print_Area is the only one I’ve seen…)

*_FilterDatabase
*Print_Area
*Print_Titles
*wvu.*
*wrn.*
*!Criteria

I have been trying to get something like this working (from searching these and other forums):




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I’ve tried some mixes with:

Set ws = Activesheet
With ws
For each invalidname in ws.names

etc. but nothing seems to work.

I don’t really need to cycle through with each name, but I came across that code first and it looked like a good thing to have in while troubleshooting…

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...heet-only.html

I would appreciate any advice as to how to proceed. Thank you.

----------

